# Bank not assisting, advice please



## stitch13 (11 Jul 2014)

Hi all, just wondering what to do next, i have rang our bank, UB, 5 times recently  to let them know that we couldnt make our repayment this month or next, and i wanted to complete a financial statement for repayments going forward. brief history, we have struggled to make repayments since i lost my job, i got a small redundancy last year which helped but this is gone as is any savings etc. My sw payment was means tested and reduced by 80.00pw, we have been borrowing every month to make ends meet and last month the car broke down and needed to be fixed which along with other mounting bills, we had to miss the payments.

I rang them as above and they told us each time they didn't have the staff available, asked us to ring back at certain times, which we did and then got told the same thing. I then requested they call us when they had the time, haven't received any calls. I then wrote to them detailing the above attempts to make contact, got no response to that. They tried to take the payment this month, it wasn't there, still no contact. Any advice on what to do next? I

Thanks in advance


----------



## mathepac (11 Jul 2014)

I would immediately contact the local MABS office for an appointment, both for advice and preparatory work for completing a financial statement.

Sorry to hear of the difficult times you are experiencing.


----------



## Gerry Canning (11 Jul 2014)

stitch13. 
1. Cancel the DD on the Mortgage immediately (means you avoid bounced dd charges)
2. You HAVE to stop borrowing to make ends meet ( otherwise you end up having several issues haunting you)
3. Send reg letter to UB, outline your attempts to contact them , give them a very short breakdown of your present circumstances.
4. You probably should put a full breakdown of Mortgage etc on AAM to get better advice.


----------



## 44brendan (11 Jul 2014)

+1


----------



## mf1 (11 Jul 2014)

I spent an hour before the County Registrar in the Four Courts yesterday as she dealt with 45 Bank/Lender applications for repossessions. There were 61 cases listed today. 

Anyone can go in to Court 33 in Arus Ui Dhalaigh and sit in at 10.00.a.m.

The Legal Diary is available on courts.ie - the County Registrar is part of the Circuit Court section. 

It is fascinating. On the one hand, you had the mighty banks, with their solicitor and barrister and a straight forward  situation - the borrower could not afford to pay their mortgage either at all or in full. 

On the other hand you had substantially more "no shows" than "shows". 

Of those who appeared, there was a mix of despair, desperation, illness, lack of any real understanding and cheek. Every single person who appeared said categorically that they were finding it difficult to engage with their lender - calls not returned, letters sent not being received and on and on. 

The County Registrar urged everyone to try and reach a sustainable agreement with their lender and was generous with adjourning. She said she was aware that the Banks were swamped - but that the borrowers had to do their utmost to deal with them, however hard that was.  She was equally clear that some people could not hope to retain their properties and should consider alternatives. 

For anyone working in the area or affected by the issues, it is worth going along as an observer - it would make it less scary.

mf


----------



## Gerry Canning (11 Jul 2014)

+ 1. 
Good advice from mfi.


----------



## ang1170 (12 Jul 2014)

stitch13 said:


> I rang them as above and they told us each time they didn't have the staff available, asked us to ring back at certain times, which we did and then got told the same thing. I then requested they call us when they had the time, haven't received any calls. I then wrote to them detailing the above attempts to make contact, got no response to that. They tried to take the payment this month, it wasn't there, still no contact. Any advice on what to do next?


 
One thing you should do is acquaint yourself with MARP - see:

http://www.keepingyourhome.ie/mortgage_arrears_resolution.html 

It does offer some protection, but your experience highlights how unbalanced it is: there's plenty of sanctions for dealing with borrowers who are deemed "non co-operating", but none whatsoever for banks who refuse to co-operate or meet their obligations under the code.

As someone who has been through this process, my general advice would be to document everything, including all unsuccessful attempts to establish contact, on the basis that it may well be useful down the line if/when a judge ends up deciding your fate.


----------



## Branz (12 Jul 2014)

on this link here:
http://www.centralbank.ie/publicinformation/Pages/ArrearsInfo.aspx
you can download the SFS that is part of any MARP process with UB.
You will need to fill this out to show the current state of play


----------



## Wishes (15 Jul 2014)

mf1 said:


> The County Registrar urged everyone to try and reach a sustainable agreement with their lender and was generous with adjourning. She said she was aware that the Banks were swamped - but that the borrowers had to do their utmost to deal with them, however hard that was.  She was equally clear that some people could not hope to retain their properties and should consider alternatives.



And how does one do their utmost to deal with a bank who refuses to deal with them?


----------



## mf1 (15 Jul 2014)

You are persistent. You send everything in by hand or by registered post. 

Most importantly, you get proper advice and deal with what is relevant and make any proposals coherent. So that they stack up in a Court situation. 

Too many people block out reality and don't deal properly with the situation. And yes, I fully accept that it's easy to say that from the outside, but reality will come knocking. 

mf


----------



## KitKat (15 Jul 2014)

Wishes said:


> And how does one do their utmost to deal with a bank who refuses to deal with them?



It has taken almost a year for our bank to "deal" with us. We had sent them countless letters by recorded mail with only 3 generic responses of "we'll get back to you within 20 working days" and 3 phone calls just to say they hadn't forgotten about us!!

Maybe it's me but I'm finding them a tad ignorant.


----------



## itsallwrong (15 Jul 2014)

Hang in there stitch13.
Plenty of people on this board have been through the mangle.
Keep records. Keep a cool head. Get organized. Get professional help.

Fire out any questions you might have to us here.
Dozens of posts dealing with all areas of mortgage troubles.

Q - substantially more "no shows" than "shows". silly people.
Q - don't deal properly with the situation. silly people

Q - sanctions for dealing with borrowers who are deemed  "non co-operating", but none whatsoever for banks who refuse to  co-operate or meet their obligations under the code....
Ho Hum....

Q - HAVE to stop borrowing to make ends meet.

Maybe put up a SFS here and members can help.
But please be honest.


----------



## Gerry Canning (16 Jul 2014)

As per itsallwrong ; 
+1


----------



## Bronte (17 Jul 2014)

Ivan Yates on banks and debt

http://www.independent.ie/opinion/c...ppled-by-burdens-of-legacy-debt-30438346.html

The problems with banks not dealing with buy to lets

http://www.independent.ie/business/...f-time-bomb-on-mortgage-arrears-30438283.html

http://www.independent.ie/business/...ine-on-interestonly-deals-looms-30436713.html

Insolvency service/law not fit for purpose

http://www.independent.ie/business/...er-of-writeoffs-it-has-arranged-30431137.html


----------



## Bronte (17 Jul 2014)

mf1 said:


> , but reality will come knocking.


 
That reality will really hit the fan where property prices continue to rise.  I believe the banks have been engaged in a waiting game.  They may appear to be holding off, accommodating, ignoring etc.  But once the property is equal to the loan, the arrears, the interest, the penalties the gloves will be off, particularly in relation to buy to lets.  

My advise to anyone doing a deal, in writing only, actually everything in writing.  

Where debt is being written off, make sure it's being written off forever.  It's no good relying on being 'told' they won't pursue it.   They will and they will lie.  

Don't believe they won't evict a family.   Not where there is equity and inability to repay.  

Don't throw good money after bad.  If you're broke, you've thrown the redundancy and the savings at it, but are getting no where, then hold onto your cash.

Be realistic, you might be better off going bankrupt.  

This is not my first recession, banks are not charities, they will get their pounds worth.  No matter what. 

 Don't believe all the nonsense in the papers about Tom, Dick or Sally getting a great deal.  Those are few and far between and will have a very particular reason behind them.  It will not happen to most people.


----------



## Gerry Canning (17 Jul 2014)

Why does anyone still have the delusion that Banks are  on the customers side?
Why are people still surprised that they are treated poorly by Banks?
Why does anyone phone Banks on issues?Keep a paper trail. 

Banks have gloriously miss -managed their supposed competency yet we still treat them like they are helpful/competent?
I know of no other business that we would permit to act as Banks do.

I find it quirky that Bronte can quickly russle up several articles , I must assume people do not read them !


----------



## Gerry Canning (17 Jul 2014)

Bronte said:


> That reality will really hit the fan where property prices continue to rise. I believe the banks have been engaged in a waiting game. They may appear to be holding off, accommodating, ignoring etc. But once the property is equal to the loan, the arrears, the interest, the penalties the gloves will be off, particularly in relation to buy to lets.
> 
> My advise to anyone doing a deal, in writing only, actually everything in writing.
> 
> ...


 .................
Bronte,s comments are sadly spot on.

To anyone ; 
Please start and remain with this notion which is;

The Bank will screw you at the first clear opportunity that suits their circumstances.


----------



## demoivre (17 Jul 2014)

Bronte said:


> Be realistic, you might be better off going bankrupt.
> 
> This is not my first recession, banks are not charities, they will get their pounds worth.  No matter what.



Banks won't get their pounds worth if folks, who are in negative equity and have their homes repossessed go bankrupt. The new bankruptcy law is a game changer imo.


----------



## itsallwrong (17 Jul 2014)

Q - 'who are in negative equity'
That is changing by the minute with prices rising.
A waiting game..  Clock is running for a lot more people out there.
Round two - BTL's

Q - Why does anyone still have the delusion that Banks are  on the customers side?
A fool would think they were EVER on anyone's side but their own.


----------

